# 18 HP briggs wiring diagram



## paulex7920 (Sep 15, 2008)

Hi,
I picked up an 18 HP Briggs motor model 350777, type 1159E1, code 00112011. As a replacement of a 16HP Briggs on aJohn Deere LT166. The guy who sold it said that it was a direct replacement but! The wiring harness (2) plugs don't match up. I would like a diagram so that I can put the wires together using generic plugs or connectors. Any help will be appreciated.
Thanks,
Paul:4-dontkno


----------



## MrChooks (Apr 19, 2008)

:wave: Hi & welcome to TSF.

I think the B&S web site has wiring diagrams for their engines that can be downloaded - hope that helps. 

If you can't find it there - then you will need to get in touch with B&S support to identify where each wire in the B&S harness comes from - coz if you mix up the connections and short the alternator - they are expensive to fix :4-thatsba


----------

